# Pastoral Book Allowance...



## Bygracealone (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm curious to know what the average annual pastoral book allowance is for the pastors on the PB. If you're not a pastor, but know the amount you give to your pastor, please feel free to chime in. 

I'm very thankful for what I get ($500/yr). Thing is, I tend to spend the whole amount pretty quickly each year (By next week, I will have spent the whole amount for this year already!). So many good books being written and books coming back in print these days!


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 12, 2008)

I get "paid" by donation and split this into a smaller portion for "personal funds" and a larger portion for "ministry funds" and usually spedn some from both to buy books. 

I probably spend 500 on books every year and have another 300 books graciously sent to me as gifts every year (many from YOU GUYS!!! THANKS FRIENDS!). I am counting MP3 audio books as books also and I am increasingly increasing the amount of these and decreasing the amount of hardcover books (hard to move when one moves several times per year).

Over here, these books are SO welcome. And, they are not merely for pleasure or entertainment, but are very much like AMMUNIATION, FOOD, and SPIRITUAL VITAMINS.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2008)

Since I'm the one who (as deacon) helped determine your book allowance, I'll send you a pm.  BTW, I think at the very least some account should be made annually for rising book prices (and lots of good new Reformed titles on the market).


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 13, 2008)

During my pastoral years, my book allowances varied greatly. Our congregation of 100 in attendance was much less able to provide a decent amount than the congregation averaging more than 500. I actually "cheated" a bit by combining conferences and books in the same account. My predecessor loved expensive denominational trips back east; I craved the latest books. By putting the two accounts together it permitted me to build a large library over the years rather than taking junkets to boring meetings.

One word of warning. Besides the allowance, I always purchased more books out of my "own pocket." With five kids this led to some pretty stupid, yet predictable, consequences. No matter how much you _think_ you need every book imaginable the sins of covetousness and materialism apply to "ministry tools" as well as they do to men's toys (e.g., boats, cars, motocycles, etc.). When I left the pastorate (after 22 years) for my current ministry, away went about half my books (2,500/5,000).

My present preference for computer books is not because I like straining my 54 year old eyes. It is partly due to the embarrassment at wasting so much of our family's meager resources on my "hobby" over so many years. Getting tons of good books for pennies on the dollar in electronic form represents a decent way to balance a desire for exhaustive resources with the realities of family budgets.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 13, 2008)

I receive $800 a year which I believe is very generous. I am grateful to receive anything at all; it is a undeserved gift from the Lord through His congregation.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2008)

$500 to $800 is common. I have asked many other deacons this very question, so I feel tthat this is probably a fairly acurate number.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Jan 14, 2008)

*find a good library, save some money*



bygracealone said:


> I'm curious to know what the average annual pastoral book allowance is for the pastors on the PB. If you're not a pastor, but know the amount you give to your pastor, please feel free to chime in.
> 
> I'm very thankful for what I get ($500/yr). Thing is, I tend to spend the whole amount pretty quickly each year (By next week, I will have spent the whole amount for this year already!). So many good books being written and books coming back in print these days!




I am a recovering bibliophile, I now only buy books I will read and reuse, the others, are in a library. I do, however, buy more research materials now - dictionaries, theologies, et al. I just scored Aristotle's s vol. set by Oxford and Thomas Aquinas...these are classics.

Still recovering from the fall off the wagon last week, though.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 14, 2008)

All ordained pastors in Sovereign Grace Ministries get an unlimited book allowance.


----------

